# SEMI-NEW from PARAGRAFIX: Moon Bus Thruster & Rocket Set



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

The Moon Bus Thruster & Rocket Set has been available exclusively by another online retailer for the last 2 months. That exclusivity has now expired and I'm happy to offer it in wide release.

This set replaces all 6 engine bells with accurate resin ones designed in cooperation with Scott Alexander - I've also included the mounting gimbals that correct their camber, as well brass wire and a bending jig to add the "handles".

The "shoulder" RCS thrusters omitted from the kit (including the original Aurora release) and a replacement rear wall with integral thrusters are also included.

*PLEASE NOTE: *Before I even had a chance to post this, one of wholesale customers ordered my last pieces, so I'm plum out of stock for about a week.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

As I'm currently using this set I can attest to it's quality...definitely worth the investment...


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Corrected thruster templates?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

For the upcoming runs


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

One set ordered! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tim H. (Jun 23, 2009)

Not turned aluminum   looks nice :thumbsup:


----------



## robtrek (Sep 26, 2007)

I wish someone did the bells in turned aluminum. Ah well..


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I'd love to find someone who could do them in a production quantity at a decent price point. I have the profiles, so if anyone wants to step forward for turning them in Al, I'm ready to talk ...


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Turned aluminum bells have been made for the Space 1999 Eagle.Looked nice.


----------



## Lee Staton (May 13, 2000)

Paul's upgrade kit is small stuff that makes a big difference! I love how well-made it all is.

And if you paint the bells right, they will look exactly like aluminum. Just takes a bit of TLC to get there.

But hey, in the 1970's when I built the Moon Bus that sits on my shelf today, I had no reference material and painted it all one color (it was my first time using an airbrush, and that seemed innovative enough). Today, we know there are hundreds of varied paint panels all over the Kubrick filming models. The movie's Art Department really went to town with the airbrush and pencil lines to create a sense of scale that's had us enthralled since 1968.

I had a lot more time back then than I do now. But I bought the interior kit, photo-etch and upgrade parts hoping to really do it right this time.

I *highly* recommend Paul's upgrade kits!

Lee


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Even if they were turned metal you would still have the issue of attaching the pipes to the bells which would entail the bells being drilled on four sides so I think the tooling of these would be prohibitive....I can live with my resin ones painted.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

That was my reasoning behind doing them in resin - I'd rather have an item that is reasonably priced that a lot of people can afford than an expensive item that only a few people will buy.

Thans for the kudos, Lee!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Man, Paul, my wallet is empty right now!


----------

